# 10 Gallon Tank Stocking



## CoalTheCat (Jul 23, 2017)

Hello! I am currently planning on using an old 10 gallon tank I have and making it into a nice betta tank. I have owned bettas before, but this is the first time I have been interested in housing a male with other types of fish. Are there any good types of fish that could be added into this tank without overstocking it? Of course I would clean out and fully cycle the tank before adding any fish into it.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

First, Welcome to the Forum! :wave:

There's no need to wait to get your Betta until you cycle your tank. Other tank mates? Yes. If you follow the site's tutorial it is perfectly safe to fish-in cycle. You need Seachem Prime and the ability to test for Ammonia, Nitrites and Nitrates.
http://www.bettafish.com/30-betta-fish-care/507585-cycling-two-sentence-tutorial.html

As far as tank mates there's a plethora of choices. It all depends on whether your parameters and temperatures are compatible to their needs and how heavily planted your tank.


----------



## CoalTheCat (Jul 23, 2017)

Thank you! I'll definitely have to check that out.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I buy all of my fish from Rachel. Whether you do or not her list of the needs of various Nano/Micro species is invaluable:


Freshwater Fish - Invertebrates by Msjinkzd

Rachel also has a YouTube channel.


----------



## CoalTheCat (Jul 23, 2017)

That's really helpful! I talked to some people at my LFS and they have been really awesome on providing tips on how to take care of the tank and some fish that could be compatible with bettas in such a small tank.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Not all at once but I've had in my 10 gallons: Celestial Pearl Danio, Ember Tetra, several Rasbora species, Habrosus Cory. If your shoals are mid-tank and bottom dwellers you can have more. I've also had male Fancy Guppies, Endlers Livebearers and male Dwarf Moscow Guppies.


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

Although there is no betta in it, I have a nano fish tank with CPD (Celestial Pearl Danio) and Chili Rasbora. My favorite is CPD because I can see them swimming. My Chili's are always staying behind the Java Moss ledge. Feeding time is the almost only times I see these red cuties. I don't mind as long as they are happy and healthy though. 


You are lucky. Helpful AND knowledgeable LFS people are hard to have


----------



## CoalTheCat (Jul 23, 2017)

I'm especially interested in adding Endlers into the tank since they seem really neat. Do you have any tips or suggestions about keeping them with Bettas?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

All Betta-based community tanks should be heavily planted with either live or silk plants. This means you can't see your Betta by just glancing at the tank.


----------



## CoalTheCat (Jul 23, 2017)

Thanks! I was already planning on adding a lot of silk plants to the tank and even possibly trying to have a few live plants like java fern.


----------

